# Happy Happy Joy Joy



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 9, 2008)

we have (had) 3 jacks and this weekend i got good news on each of them!

went to Utah to visit my oldest for 4 days, turns out it was the best time for the vet to come geld our Trooper, so Randy handled everything while i was gone. Trooper did fine and i think once the hormones are dissipated and he can be in with some others, and not alone, he will be much happier... he is a small standard and a mulemaker (remember Eve?) but in cutting my numbers i have sold my larger minis and no longer have anything his size to breed, but we don't want to lose him, he is our foghorn and i can't imagine not hearing him every day... anyway i did not get to meet this vet in person but just speaking to him on the phone about my concerns as Trooper is 10 or so and has been breeding for years, and what Randy said about the way he handled the gelding, i REALLY like him.

and my darling went above and beyond, couldn't reach me to find out where i had put the form so figured out where to go on the internet and printed another and had the vet do Wiley's exam while he was here, i never even thought of that! so now we can get Wiley registered...

best of all, was the comment he made when he saw Dillon (pictured in my avatar). i LOVE




this donkey, we initially picked him up as a weanling on a trip to Texas, just to bring back and re-sell to help finance the trip, but there was just SOMETHING about him... i ended up keeping him to see how he would grow. i think he is awesome and so far, with 2 babies on the ground, he seems to be throwing his small size and great conformation... anyway, Randy reports that the vet said "wow, THAT is a really nice donkey..."







Happy Happy Joy Joy








PS Moses went home the weekend before that, his people are so happy. and not too hard on me as we'll have Clementine with us until June or July... now when SHE goes home, that will be tough...


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay .... great news on all three!



Doesn't get any better than that! Happy for ya!


----------



## tnovak (Apr 16, 2008)

Cloud Nine!!!!!!! All that good news sure makes for a good day!


----------



## Skyler (Apr 19, 2008)

*******

Moses Donkee is doing great!! Such a HANDSOME MAN!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 19, 2008)

Skyler said:


> *******
> 
> Moses Donkee is doing great!! Such a HANDSOME MAN!!


Oh, look at Moses/Donkee!! He's growing up so fast, and he is definitely a handsome young man


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 25, 2008)

hey Flatcreek i LOVE your avatar



that's a wonderful picture!


----------

